# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Gần 5 triệu mật khẩu Gmail bị tung lên mạng

## quoctiepkt

*Mới đây, một hacker Nga đã tung lượng tài khoản email với số lượng lên tới 4,93 triệu lên mạng.*
*[replacer_img]
*
Theo ghi nhận từ _Daily Dot_, lượng tài khoản email trên đã được một hacker Nga có biệt danh "_tsvkit_" đăng tải lên diễn đàn Bitcoin Nga _BTCsec._ Các email trên bao gồm tên tài khoản và mật khẩu, 60% trong số đó đang hoạt động, chủ yếu là tài khoản Gmail và Yandex. Những nơi bị ảnh hưởng là Anh, Nga và một số quốc gia nói tiếngTây Ban Nha.
*[replacer_img]*
Tuy nhiên, theo đại diện của _Yandex_ và Google cho _CNews_ biết, danh sách các địa chỉ email trên hầu hết đã bị xâm nhập từ các năm trước và không có một tài khoản email mới nào bị tấn công. Thậm chí, đã có nhiều tài khoản "_lỗi thời_" từ 10 năm về trước.
Hiện tại, ban quản trị diễn đàn _BTCsec_ đã gỡ bỏ các tập tin chứa tài khoản email và mật khẩu được tải lên từ hacker này.

----------

